# Failed bacon



## dasgrinch (Jul 16, 2011)

I said I'd do a post about my bacon attempt, so I've got a couple of pictures of the bacon after smoking.  Long story short, completely oversmoked, I've been in a house on fire, and this bacon smells and tastes like a house on fire.  Plan to try again as soon as I get more pork bellies.  Used Bearcarver's recipe, my friend smoked up a piece I cured and gave him for his birthday, it came out wonderful, so I've just got to fix my technique =P




















And sliced, it looks so good.  But tastes so bad. 

https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/5/57/57fd130b_116138288_photobucket_53313_.jpg

So there you have it, anyone who has used a Bradley electric smoker for bacon, if you'd kindly post any tips you've learned, I shall be better prepared for my next attempt.  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2011)

You may want to purchase an A-MAZE-N smoke generator.


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a AMNS to cold smoke mine, no problems. I just set it and forget it, last batch I did was a 9 1/2 hour smoke and was perfect.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't help with the Bradley, but the last pair of bellies I did were in the box for 12 hours, with 11 1/2 hours of Hickory AMNS smoke---Awesome.

There must be somebody who has some kind of trick to get the Bradley to behave !!!!

C'mon guys !!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't help with the Bradley, but the last pair of bellies I did were in the box for 12 hours, with 11 1/2 hours of Hickory AMNS smoke---Awesome.
> 
> There must be somebody who has some kind of trick to get the Bradley to behave !!!!
> 
> ...




I'd jump in but I'm just a mangy barrel smoker.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2011)

What did ya use for Smoke and how long? What temps?

It looks real good in the pic's, it might taste better if you let it set a week or two in the frig, but not really sure. It does work with oversmoked cheese.


----------



## roller (Jul 16, 2011)

If it smells like a a burning house then I think you had to much smoke going to it at one time...TBS....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, this doesn't sound like "oversmoked"----This is too heavy "creosote" type smoke on the surfaces.

Time won't fix it. Could maybe try trimming the outer edges off ???

Bear


----------



## dasgrinch (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I've tried trimming it, it's sat in the fridge for a week now, hasn't made much difference.  I really like the bradley for smoking butts, it might just not be the ideal way to smoke something like this.  I'm betting it would be fine with a 4-8 hour smoking time.  The thermometer read between 100 and 125 the whole time.  Hickory too, so I might go with apple wood next time.  Or pick up an AMNS, and use the Bradley as just a box for that kind of stuff. 
 


Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, this doesn't sound like "oversmoked"----This is too heavy "creosote" type smoke on the surfaces.
> 
> Time won't fix it. Could maybe try trimming the outer edges off ???
> 
> Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry to see you are having a bad time, don't give up.

There are many different methods to cure and smoke bacon.

 Looks like ya had way too much smoke here...

I put mine on racks with the skin on in the 30 MES at 100-120 and smoke with an AMAZEN tool.

Usually around 12 hours.

Works every time.

Good luck!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2011)

DasGrinch said:


> Yeah, I've tried trimming it, it's sat in the fridge for a week now, hasn't made much difference.  I really like the bradley for smoking butts, it might just not be the ideal way to smoke something like this.  I'm betting it would be fine with a 4-8 hour smoking time.  The thermometer read between 100 and 125 the whole time.  Hickory too, so I might go with apple wood next time.  Or pick up an AMNS, and use the Bradley as just a box for that kind of stuff.


Don't feel bad about getting an AMNS, if you do. We can smoke with our MES 30s & 40s too, but not as perfectly & as carefree as with the AMNS and/or AMNPS.

All electric smokers are going to have the "too much"---"Not enough" smoke problem some of the time, or most of the time. It's the nature of the beast. IMHO

I'm just guessing, but the problem you had, judging by the smell & flavor you mentioned, could have happened in less than one hour of your total smoking time, so cutting the length of time back may not help.  IMO

Bear


----------



## dasgrinch (Jul 17, 2011)

Quote:


Bearcarver said:


> Don't feel bad about getting an AMNS, if you do. We can smoke with our MES 30s & 40s too, but not as perfectly & as carefree as with the AMNS and/or AMNPS.
> 
> All electric smokers are going to have the "too much"---"Not enough" smoke problem some of the time, or most of the time. It's the nature of the beast. IMHO
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm definitely going to add it to my 'wanted' list, but I've got a half dozen other projects going this summer that have tied up my budget.  The bradley is great for smoking pork butts and such, I've never had a problem with ribs or anything either.  I think it's just not the best for doing the long smoking of bacon.  I think next time I'll break my bacon into smaller batches and try smoking a few different ways, see which one works best.  If all else fails, I'll buy an AMNS for my birthday in September.  Thanks for the input, I'll be sure to post some pictures of my next attempts.


----------

